# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Илья Ильф и Евгений Петров

## Lampada

*Двенадцать стульев* http://www.lib.ru/ILFPETROV/author12.txt  http://www.lib.ru/ILFPETROV/ilf_petrov_ ... s_engl.txt  In English

----------


## Lt. Columbo

OK, i got given these for defender day, only just started reading but wonderd who had read them and what they thought. so, please, fire away  with opinions  ::

----------


## Indra

I think all of the Russians on this board have read both

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i expect so, but im not russian and it would be interesting to hear some opinions

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I have seen the movie, does that count?  ::  
Actually I should be getting a shipment with the two as audio CD's in Russian... will let you know how it goes. In any case, they should be very humorous and good books.

----------


## Leof

> I think all of the Russians on this board have read both

 not all of them to my shame...  ::

----------


## net surfer

> I think all of the Russians on this board have read both

 You thought wrong :)

----------


## net surfer

> Actually I should be getting a shipment with the two as audio CD's in Russian...

 You mean an audiobook?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Indra  I think all of the Russians on this board have read both   You thought wrong

 Same here.  ::

----------


## JJ

> I think all of the Russians on this board have read both

 Dont worry about me homie. I've re-read these books several times.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by Indra  I think all of the Russians on this board have read both   Dont worry about me homie. I've re-read these books several times.

 Then reread it one more time for me please.

----------


## Leof

and for me!  ::   Please please!!

----------


## JJ

I've read them so many times that it is enough for all of you, lazy-fellas.  ::

----------


## Indra

Бедняжки.

----------


## net surfer

> Бедняжки.

 Nah, I have no regrets.

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by Indra  Бедняжки.   Nah, I have no regrets.

 Это естественно, ты же не знаешь, что потерял в жизни :р *net surfer*, а когда у тебя день рождения? можно тебе подарок сделать? :)

----------


## Rtyom

Да, по-моему, у каждого свои интересы. Кому-то "Телёнка", кому-то что-нибудь более "сьписифичискае"... 
З.Ы. У меня эти две вещи в одной книге где-то дома лежат и пылятся.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by Indra  Бедняжки.   Nah, I have no regrets.   Это естественно, ты же не знаешь, что потерял в жизни :р

 Nither do you :P   

> *net surfer*, а когда у тебя день рождения? можно тебе подарок сделать? :)

 Скоро, но как говорят "цветы и конфеты не пью" :)
А за заботу спасибо :)

----------


## Indra

*Lt. Columbo*
Can you please specify what you want to know about 12 стульев or what kind of opinion you wait from us. For instance, one kind of comments could be that those books are hard for non-Russian speakers because the humour there is based more on words than situations.  *net surfer*
ну пожалуйста  ::

----------


## net surfer

*Indra*, если будут другие предложения, я готов выслушать ;)

----------


## Indra

> *Indra*, если будут другие предложения, я готов выслушать

 А может, ЭТО изначально не то, что ты думаешь  ::

----------


## net surfer

Ну судя по теме это была как максимум аудиокнижка про 12 табуреток :)

----------


## Indra

> Ну судя по теме это была как максимум аудиокнижка про 12 табуреток

 /торжественно: НЕТ! 
//еще более торжественно: ладно, больше не буду засорять тему

----------


## net surfer

Эх, опять чего-то потерял...

----------


## Rtyom

Две страницы флуда ни о чём.  ::  Это надо постараться.

----------


## Dusik

> Две страницы флуда ни о чём.  Это надо постараться.

 долго ли умеючи

----------


## lovely_elena

I'm currently reading Zolotoy telenok. Very funny. But I don't know if non-english speakers will be able to understand all of the jokes and stuff. The book is based on russian history, habits and a lot of things you might know only if you actually grew up there. But I hope you guys will enjoy it anyway. Very good book.   ::

----------


## Moryachka

I'm in the middle of Dvenadtsat' stul'ev right now. It's a funny book.  The characters often get themselves into utterly rediculous situations.  But there are bits and pieces which I can't get without bugging actual Russian speakers for explanations; sometimes even the best dictionary won't help.

----------


## marz

These books are brilliant examples of russian humour. Very much idoms in russian language came of them. I have read 3 or 4 times. 
Those who is reading that books and meeting troubles with understanding some places can send me e-mail.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i am finding zolotoi telenok harder, simply because there are more characters and stuff going on, both enjoyable tho!

----------


## Ramil

> OK, i got given these for defender day, only just started reading but wonderd who had read them and what they thought. so, please, fire away  with opinions

 Great things, both of them, really. I just don't know whether a foreigner could understand all the newances of soviet reality of 1920s. 
A lot of phrases from these books became so popular that people who actually had never read these books use them in everyday life.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

'лед тронулся' например   ::

----------


## Ramil

> 'лед тронулся' например

 Пилите гири, Шура.  ::

----------


## Guin

Мои самые любимые изречения, которые я частенько использую в разговоре: 
Да уж!
Да, это вам не Рио-де-Жанейро!
Согласие есть продукт при полном непротивлении сторон.
Кто скажет, что это девочка, пусть первым бросит в меня камень.
Заграница нам поможет! 
И дикий же народ…  Дети гор…
Удивительный Вы человек - все у Вас хорошо! С таким счастьем - и на свободе!!
Может тебе дать ещё ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат?!
Придется переквалифицироваться в управдомы...
Не корысти ради, а токмо волею пославшей мя жены!
Люди, покайтесь публично!
Мы чужие на этом празднике жизни…
Остапа несло…
Хорошо излагает, зараза!
Я сам старый католик и латинист. Пуэр, соцер, веспер, генер, либер, мизер, аспер, тенер.
Поедемте в нумера!
Вернись, я все прощу!
Месье, же не манж па сис жур. Гебен мир зи битте этвас копек ауф дем штюк брод. Подайте что-нибудь бывшему депутату Государственной думы.
Утром деньги - вечером стулья...
От мёртвого осла уши получишь у Пушкина!
Наши в городе есть? 
Скоро только кошки родятся.
Вся контрабанда делается в Одессе, на малой Арнаутской улице.
Почем опиум для народа?
Козлевича охмурили ксендзы.  
А вообще, классных цитат столько, что все и не упомнишь. Вот тут они более или менее собраны:  12 стульев Золотой теленок

----------


## marz

to Guin respect
ссылка - класс! 
Еще мои любимые фразы:
- И тут Паниковский понял, что его будут бить... и возможно ногами
- Знойная женщина - мечта поэта! 
- Командовать парадом буду я! 
- Я дам Вам парабеллум! 
- Автомобиль - это не роскошь, а средство передвижения.

----------


## Lampada

*Из записных книжек Ильи Ильфа*
("Илья Ильф делал свои записи не для читателя - для себя."
"Впервые их издали, с предисловием Е. Петрова и вступительной статьёй А. Горнфельда, в 1939-м, через два года после того, как Ильф умер." ) 
Глупость хлынула водопадом.  
Путаясь в соплях, вошёл мальчик.  
Упражняйте свою волю. Не садитесь в первый вагон трамвая. Ждите второго. А второй всегда идёт только до центра.  
Ах, как трудно быть красивым, когда не красив!  
Заяц думал, что танковая атака направлена против него. 
Всё зависит, в конце концов, от восприятия: легковерные французы думают, что при 3 градусах мороза уже нужно замерзать - и действительно замерзают.  
Экстракт против мышей, бородавок и пота ног. Капля этого же экстракта, налитая в стакан, превращает его в водку, а две капли - в коньяк "три звездочки". Этот же экстракт излечивает от облысения и тайных пороков. Он же - лучшее средство для чистки столовых ножей.  
Уши трепались от ветра, как вымпела.  
- Кина не будет! - Раздался крик на докладе, и зал опустел.  
Что Вы испытываете, ковыряя в носу? Наслаждение или тоску?  
Порвал с сословием мужчин и прошу считать меня женщиной.  
Страна непуганых идиотов. Самое время пугнуть.  
Скажи мне, что ты читаешь, и я скажу, у кого ты украл эту книгу.  
Собака так предана, что просто не веришь в то, что человек заслуживает такой любви.  
Частники и соучастники.  
Что ты орешь, как белый медведь в теплую погоду?  
"Надо портить себе удовольствие, - говорил старый ребе. - нельзя жить так хорошо!"  
Ну, Вы, костлявая Венера!  
Напали на детку серые волки, серые волки с голубыми глазами.  
Худые и голодные, как молодые черти. 
Посетил Арарат. Ковчега не было видно, но зато у подножия горы лежал очень пьяный Ной. 
У обезьян крадут бананы и снабжают ими Москву. 
Посреди города стояла конная статуя академика Темирязева. 
Разговор между учителем и учениками в классе:
Послал вороне как-то Бог кусочек сыра. 
Бога нет! - голос из класса.
А сыр есть? - печально спросил учитель. 
Человек, получивший новую комнату, невыносим. Он требует восторгов. Сначало молча, потом и иными способами. 
Можно собирать марки с зубчиками, можно и без зубчиков. Можно собирать никелированные, можно и чистые. Можно варить их в кипятке, можно и не в кипятке, просто в холодной воде. Всё можно. 
Держали десять корректур, и всё равно на титульном листе стояло: “Британская энциклопудия”. 
Костюм из шерсти дружественных ему баранов. 
"Собирайте кости своих друзей - это утиль". 
Одеколон "Чрево Парижа". 
В квартире, густо унавоженной бытом, сами по себе выросли кактусы. 
Мне не нужна вечная игла для примуса, я не собираюсь жить вечно. 
Всеми фибрами своего чемодана он стремился за границу. 
Военно-полевые цветы. 
Из характеристики: "Выгнали за половое влечение". 
Украли пальто, на обратном пути все остальное. И он вышел из вагона, сгибаясь под тяжестью мешка с дынями, которые подарила ему мама. 
Выигрыш в 50000 рублей пал на гражданина нашего города Ивана Семеновича Федоренко (Виноградная 17, кв. 5). Выигравший пожелал остаться неизвестным. 
Почему он на ней женился не понимаю. Она была так некрасива, что на улице оборачиваются. Вот он и обернулся. Думает, что за черт. Подошел ближе, а уже было поздно. 
Черты идиота явственно выступали на его лице. 
- С таким счастьем и на свободе! 
Самоубийства дворников весной, когда в апреле внезапно выпадает густой снег. 
Работницы на газоне работают в позе пишущего амура. 
Он не знал нюансов языка и говорил сразу: "О, я хотел бы видеть Вас голой". 
...немолодая дама с такими неслыханно печальными еврейскими глазами, что родиться восточнее или западнее Киева она никак не могла. 
О писателях: "истощенные беспорядочными связями и абортами, смогут ли они что-нибудь написать". 
Дом отдыха милиционеров. По вечерам они грустно чистили сапоги все вместе или с перепугу бешено стреляли в воздух. 
Раньше десять лет хвалили, теперь десять лет будут ругать. Ругать будут за то, за что раньше хвалили. Тяжело и нудно среди непуганых идиотов... 
Полк на парад, и впереди командир на извозчике.  
Тяжело и нудно среди непуганых идиотов. 
Давайте ходить по газону, подвергаясь штрафу.  
Ни пером описать, ни гонораром оплатить.  
Посреди комнаты уборщица в валенках стряхивала термометр.  
Разорились на обедах, которыми угощали друг друга.  
Памятник Первоопечатнику.  
Лицо, неистощенное умственными упражнениями.  
Ильфа и Петрова томят сомнения - не зачислят ли их на довольствие как одного человека. 
При исполнении “Кукарачи” в оркестре царила такая мексиканская страсть и беспорядочное воодушевление, что больше всего это походило на панику в обозе. 
Низкий, страстный голос унитаза. 
Я пришел к вам как мужчина к мужчине. 
Пешая статуя. 
Вечерняя газета писала о затмении солнца с такой гордостью, будто это она сама его устроила. 
Еще ни один пешеход  не  задавил  автомобиля,  тем  не  менее  недовольны почему-то автомобилисты.   
Я тоже хочу сидеть на мокрых садовых скамейках и вырезать перочинным ножом сердца, пробитые аэропланными стрелами. На скамейках, где грустные девушки дожидаются счастья. 
Композиторы ничего не делали, только писали друг на друга доносы на нотной бумаге. 
Он за Советскую власть, а жалуется просто потому, что ему вообще не нравится наша Солнечная система.  
Ещё ни один пешеход не задавил автомобиля, тем не менее недовольны почему-то автомобилисты.  
Выигрыш в 50 тысяч рублей пал на гражданина нашего города Ивана Самойловича Федоренко (Виноградная, 17, кв. 5). Выигравший пожелал остаться неизвестным.  
Дирекция просит публику не нарушать художественной цельности спектакля аплодисментами во время хода действия.  
Оперный певец хороший, но плохо играет. И только роль Германа ему удается, потому что он страстный картежник.  
Из статьи в газете: «По линии огурцов дело обстоит благополучно».  
Человек не знал двух слов — «да» и «нет». Он отвечал туманно: «Может быть, возможно, мы подумаем».  
На стол был подан страшный, нашпигованный сплетнями гусь.  
Есть так хочется. Нет ли у вас котлеты за пазухой?  
Тот не шахматист, кто, проиграв партию, не заявляет, что у него было выигрышное положение. 
Королева всех закусочных. 
Долго отрыгивался шашлыком. 
Произошел не от обезьяны, а от коровы. 
Серна Михайловна 
Расстройство пяточного нерва. 
Иванов решил нанести визит королю. Узнав об этом, король отрекся от престола. 
Дымоуправление. 
По рублю с мозоли. 
Лицо, не отягощенное умственными упражнениями. 
Почему я должен уважать свою бабушку? Ведь она меня даже не родила! 
Никто не будет идити рядом с Вами, смотреть только на Вас и думать только о себе. 
Хам из мглы. 
Кипятил себе мозоли. 
Отравился наждаком. 
У нее была последняя мечта. Где-то на свете есть неслыханный разврат. Но мечту развеяли. 
Паркетные мостовые Ленинграда. 
Шляпа "Дар Сатаны" 
Весной в огороде росли розги. 
Не в церкви - не обманут. 
Ну что, старик, в крематорий пора? 
Клизма из крепкого чая. 
Что Вы испытываете, ковыряясь в носу? Наслаждение или тоску? 
Памятник Первоопечатнику 
Продал свою бесценную душу за 8 руб. 
Напился так, что мог творить маленькие чудеса. 
Так страстно могут любить только чужие муж и жена. 
В погоне за длинным рублем попал под трамвай. 
Веселые паралитики. 
Он стоял во главе мощного отряда дураков. 
Ей 4, говорит, что 2. Редкое кокетство! 
Бокал яда за Ваше здоровье! 
А рожать всё так же трудно, как и две тысячи лет назад? 
Этой книге я приписываю значительную часть своего поглупения. 
Так умрём же все под звуки "Марсельезы"!

----------


## Lampada

Илья Ильф  *Холостой мальчик* 
Если человек глуп, то это надолго.  
Если же человек дурак, то это уж навсегда, на всю жизнь. Тут уж ничего не поможет. Проживет такой человек на земле семьдесят лет, из школьного возраста перейдет в зрелый, будет подвизаться на поприще государственной службы, состарится, станет благообразным старцем с розовыми ушами и благовонной лысиной и все это время, каждый день своей жизни будет дураком.  
Недавно в 25 отделение Московской милиции привели подозреваемого. Этот подозреваемый в преступлении гражданин назвал себя Рапопортом, Давыд Ароновичем, холостым и беспартийным.  
Время от времени беспартийный холостяк испуганно посматривал на учнадзирателя, снимавшего с него допрос, и оглашал прокисшее помещение милиции отчаянным ревом. Тогда из носа преступника выбегали на верхнюю губу густые изумрудные сопли. Это не казалось удивительным, потому что преступнику было только 14 лет, и он еще состоял на иждивении родителей, проживающих по 3-й Мещанской улице, в доме № 53. Отрок по делу своему показал следующее:  
"Виновным себя в мошенничестве признаю. Какого числа не помню, месяца два тому назад я узнал из газет, что есть приемная во ВЦИКе, куда я явился и рекомендовал себя, что состою в газете "Пионерская правда", для чего стал просить дать бесплатный билет на трамвай, чтобы ездить по городу и собирать материал в газету. Мне в этом поверили со слов и дали на руки отношение с ходатайством выдать билет ездить в трамвае.  
"Я получил в правлении ГЖД бесплатный проезд по трамваю сроком на один месяц. После Октябрьских торжеств я явился в ССНХ, рекомендовал себя деткором "Пионерской правды", сказал им, что к нам прибыли немецкие пионеры, которым надо показать город. Они мне также поверили со слов и предоставили легковую машину на 9 и 10 октября с.г. на определенные часы. Машину условились подать к дому № 47 по 3-й Мещанской улице, откуда я сел вместе со своим товарищем, Юнидко Анатолием.  
"Стали кататься по городу, подвез неизвестную старуху во Всесвятское, а также на другой день катался с указанным товарищем и посторонних никого не катал. Взяток я ни с кого не брал, лишь был один случай во ВЦИКе с неизвестного гражданина за то, что пропустил его без очереди на прием, взял три рубля. Вообще я пользовался везде авторитетом, и мне все верили со слов. 2 ноября я явился в Наркомфин, откуда взял машину, чтобы кататься с пионерами, где мне поверили со слов, дали машину, на которой я катал всех мальчиков знакомых без разбора".  
Для подтверждения наших суждений о дураках никаких показаний больше и не надо.  
Можно подвизаться на поприще государственной службы, можно сидеть в кабинете с пятью сверкающими телефонами и цветными диаграммами на стенах и все это время, каждый день своей жизни, оставаться дураком, которого обморочит любой из холостых, еще состоящих на иждивении родителей мальчиков.

----------


## Lampada

К/ф *Золотой телёнок*.   YouTube - Узнаешь брата Колю?
"_Узнаешь брата Колю_?"    YouTube - Золотой теленок _"Кто ты такой? А ты кто такой?"_   YouTube - Золотой Теленок Фрагмент
"_С деньгами надо расставаться легко, без стонов._ _Для хорошего человека и миллиона не жалко"._ _"Гражданин, вы отравлены."_   YouTube - Znatok
"_Кто такой студебекер?"_ _Убивать надо таких знатоков!_    YouTube - от 5000руб до 6400 Золотой телёнок
"_Вы, я вижу, бескорысно любите деньги"._ _"Я бы взял частями, но мне нужно сразу"._ _"Отдайте мои деньги! Я очень бедный. Я год не был в бане. Меня девушки не любят._   YouTube - Zolotoi Telenok Comedy _"Он не слепой!"_ _"Что вы орёте, как белый медведь в тёплую погоду?_ _"Товарищи, кто свидетели? Попрошу адреса и телефоны"._   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQFgWavr98M
"Ридикюль украли!"   YouTube - Джихад Остапа Ибрагимовича Бендер-Бея
"... _– Я эмир-динамит! – кричал он <Бендер>, ... – Если через два дня мы не получим приличной пищи, я взбунтую какие-либо племена. Честное слово! Назначу себя уполномоченным пророка и объявлю священную войну, джихад. Например, Дании. Зачем датчане замучили своего принца Гамлета? При современной политической обстановке даже Лига наций удовлетворится таким поводом к войне. Ей-богу, куплю у англичан на миллион винтовок, - они любят продавать огнестрельное оружие племенам, - и маршмарш в Данию. Германия пропустит в счет репараций. Представляете себе вторжение племен в Копенгаген? Впереди всех я на белом верблюде. Ах! Паниковского нет! Ему бы датского гуся! ... "_(© Ильф и Петров, «Золотой теленок», гл. 31)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ_HeVjrsT8 _"Теперь командовать парадом буду я."_ _"Заграница это миф о загробной жизни. Кто туда попадает, не возращается."_   YouTube - "Золотой теленок" - финал фильма
"Мне не нужно вечная игла, я не собирають жить вечно"   
Две компиляции: YouTube - HRM.ru: "Командоры финансовых карьер" YouTube - HRM.ru: "HR-уголок О. Бендера"

----------


## Gorrum

"You are not in a church, you will not be deceived"    ::   
Ostap Bender the best  :: )

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - *Золотой телёнок* - Ильф и Петров (aBook) (часть книги для прослушивания)  http://lib.ru/ILFPETROV/telenok.txt - текст 
Читает *Андрей Миронов*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=01 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=02 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=03 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=04 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=05 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=06 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=07 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=08 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=09

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoYuf8BUjvo  д/к "*Ильф и Петров*" от автора В.Высoцкий [1969 г.]

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYiRd...D41328&index=1 
Playlist - 7 parts  Ехали в трамвае Ильф и Петров (1971)

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by clock1918 on Mar 10, 2008 
Сцена "Великий слепой" из к/ф Золотой теленок 
реж. Швейцер
Зиновий Гердт
Леонид Куравлев

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------

